# Dating the Spanish way



## cantante

Hi everybody,

in another thread we were starting to discuss this very interesting subject. There was one contribution saying that dating is not a concept that fits into Spanish culture.

Ahora, amigos y amigas hispanohablantes quisiera saber que es vuestra manera de "dating"? 

Saludos 
Cantante


----------



## diegodbs

cantante said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> 
> in another thread we were starting to discuss this very interesting subject. There was one contribution saying that dating is not a concept that fits into Spanish culture.
> 
> Ahora, amigos y amigas hispanohablantes quisiera saber que es vuestra manera de "dating"?
> 
> Saludos
> Cantante


 
Pues de una manera muy informal, conoces a una chica en clase, de vacaciones, donde sea, y le preguntas si quiere salir contigo. Ya está


----------



## cantante

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Pues de una manera muy informal, conoces a una chica en clase, de vacaciones, donde sea, y le preguntas si quiere salir contigo. Ya está


 
Gracias Diego,

pero entonces que pasa cuando sales con ella?
Y vas a salir con una otra chica el día siguiente?
Cuándo le dices "te quiero"?
Cuándo sea tu novia?

Entiendes, hay millones de preguntas interesantes....;-)

Cantante


----------



## Laia

jajaja... no creo que haya una manera universal, hay gente que enseguida se lo toma en serio y hay quien prefiere un rollete más informal... también depende de dónde hayas conocido al chico... no es lo mismo un amigo de clase que un "tio bueno" de discoteca, p.ej.
Creo que aquí va a haber diferencias entre lo que son los 2 lados del charco... a ver


----------



## diegodbs

cantante said:
			
		

> Gracias Diego,
> 
> pero entonces que pasa cuando sales con ella? pasará lo que los dos queramos que pase.
> Y vas a salir con una otra chica el día siguiente? Depende de si nos gustamos o no
> Cuándo le dices "te quiero"? No lo sé, cuando lo sienta
> Cuándo sea tu novia? No tiene nada que ver. ¿eso de novia qué es? ¿que vayamos a casarnos? La palabra novio-a no se suele usar mucho en España.
> 
> Entiendes, hay millones de preguntas interesantes....;-)
> 
> Cantante


Un saludo


----------



## diegodbs

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Un saludo


 
Ese concepto de "dating" tal como se entiende en EE.UU no tiene nada que ver con lo que hacemos en España. Nos parece un poco "anticuado".


----------



## Laia

_



pero entonces que pasa cuando sales con ella? pasará lo que los dos queramos que pase. ahí estamos de acuerdo
Y vas a salir con una otra chica el día siguiente? Depende de si nos gustamos o no . ok, a no ser q el tío sea un cabrón (o la tía una cabrona  )
Cuándo le dices "te quiero"? No lo sé, cuando lo sienta . mejor que pase un poco de tiempo, que eso agobia bastante...
Cuándo sea tu novia? No tiene nada que ver. ¿eso de novia qué es? ¿que vayamos a casarnos? La palabra novio-a no se suele usar mucho en España. pues cuando haya confianza suficiente en la relación ¿no? ufff, no sé...

Entiendes, hay millones de preguntas interesantes....;-)

Cantante

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Laia

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Ese concepto de "dating" tal como se entiende en EE.UU no tiene nada que ver con lo que hacemos en España. Nos parece un poco "anticuado".


ayyy diego... ¿y cómo lo entienden en EEUU?
perdonad mi ignorancia


----------



## diegodbs

Laia said:
			
		

> ayyy diego... ¿y cómo lo entienden en EEUU?


 
No sé Laia, estaba pensando en esas escenitas ridículas de la películas, en el baile de graduación y esas cosas, con el chico que va a recoger a la chica a casa, los dos bien vestidos, etc. etc. Es que me da la risa.


----------



## Laia

diegodbs said:
			
		

> No sé Laia, estaba pensando en esas escenitas ridículas de la películas, en el baile de graduación y esas cosas, con el chico que va a recoger a la chica a casa, los dos bien vestidos, etc. etc. Es que me da la risa.


Bueno (supongo que estamos de acuerdo, jeje)... siempre he pensado (al ver estas películas) en la vergüenza de presentar al novio a los padres de buenas a primeras (porque si te viene a buscar a casa...) uy uy


----------



## cantante

diegodbs said:
			
		

> No sé Laia, estaba pensando en esas escenitas ridículas de la películas, en el baile de graduación y esas cosas, con el chico que va a recoger a la chica a casa, los dos bien vestidos, etc. etc. Es que me da la risa.


 
Well, as fas as I know there is more to dating than what you described, Diego. Actually he asks her out for dinner, or something to drink, or dance or more...Which seems to be very similar up to this point to what you´re doing in Spain (what about Latin America???)
However there seems to be more "danger" of committment, especially when the "L word" (I love you) is spoken, or when you date a girl more than once. 

What do you think?

Cantante


----------



## diegodbs

Laia said:
			
		

> Bueno (supongo que estamos de acuerdo, jeje)... siempre he pensado (al ver estas películas) en la vergüenza de presentar al novio a los padres de buenas a primeras (porque si te viene a buscar a casa...) uy uy


 
Laia, ¿te imaginas una fiesta de fin de curso, por ejemplo, en el instituto, de esa manera? El chico de 16 años vestido de hombrecito y la niña en su casa esperando a que llegue, y luego van allí a tomar ponche y a bailar un swing. Sé que estoy exagerando, pero me apetece.


----------



## Laia

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Laia, ¿te imaginas una fiesta de fin de curso, por ejemplo, en el instituto, de esa manera? El chico de 16 años vestido de hombrecito y la niña en su casa esperando a que llegue, y luego van allí a tomar ponche y a bailar un swing. Sé que estoy exagerando, pero me apetece.


 
No... jejeje... lo normal aquí cuando tienes 16 años es salir a hacer botellón y a bailar, y a lo que surja...  (y con 20 años es lo mismo, pero en vez de de 19h a 2h, pues de 2h a 6h de la mañana)... ¿Es igual en Madrid? (va a ser que sí... ejejeje)

Cantante: sí entendemos el inglés, escribe como mejor te salga


----------



## diegodbs

cantante said:
			
		

> Well, as fas as I know there is more to dating than what you described, Diego. Actually he asks her out for dinner, or something to drink, or dance or more...Which seems to be very similar up to this point to what you´re doing in Spain (what about Latin America???)
> However there seems to be more "danger" of committment, especially when the "L word" (I love you) is spoken, or when you date a girl more than once.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Cantante


 
Hola Cantante, puedes usar el ingles, sin problema.
No tiene nada que ver que salgas con una chica más de una vez, para que haya algo "especial" entre los dos. Simplemente te gusta. Si eso se convierte en algo más especial, el tiempo lo dirá. Pero lo importante es conocer a chicas-os, salir, divertirse, y que pase lo que tenga que pasar.
Sin problemas y sin compromisos. Esta es mi manera de verlo, pero cada uno es muy libre de actuar como crea oportuno, claro.


----------



## Laia

Supongo que también depende de la edad de los amantes en cuestión... jeje... 
Yo creo que no es tan diferente la manera de _dating_ aquí que en el resto de Europa... habría que ver los pequeños detalles... pero ¿con qué comparamos?


----------



## cantante

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola Cantante, puedes usar el ingles, sin problema.
> No tiene nada que ver que salgas con una chica más de una vez, para que haya algo "especial" entre los dos. Simplemente te gusta. Si eso se convierte en algo más especial, el tiempo lo dirá. Pero lo importante es conocer a chicas-os, salir, divertirse, y que pase lo que tenga que pasar.
> Sin problemas y sin compromisos. Esta es mi manera de verlo, pero cada uno es muy libre de actuar como crea oportuno, claro.


 
Sounds good to me, too ;-)
Is it possible for a Spanish girl to ask a guy out for a date, or does she have to wait until he asks?


----------



## Laia

cantante said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me, too ;-)
> Is it possible for a Spanish girl to ask a guy out for a date, or does she have to wait until he asks?


 
She can ask, of course


----------



## diegodbs

cantante said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me, too ;-)
> Is it possible for a Spanish girl to ask a guy out for a date, or does she have to wait until he asks?


 
Es que no sé ni cómo traducir la palabra "date". Nadie tiene "citas" en España, parece una palabra del siglo XIX. Se sale y punto. Los chicos "quedan" con una chica, las chicas salen con chicos, pero traducir el concepto de "date" es difícil. El problema no es sólo la palabra, sino el concepto o la cultura que hay tras esa palabra.


----------



## odelotj

Bueno, a mi me gustaría agregar lo siguiente. En los EEUU, no siempre es así, eso de "dating". Para chicos y chicas menores, digamos de los 16, 17, 18 (pero es distinto para todos, depende de tus padres, tus amigos, etc) si los padres de la chica son mas estrictos, si, exigen que el chico venga por ella a la casa, y a veces, porque no pueden manejar de esa edad (depende del estado también!) o porque la pareja joven no tiene carro, el papá o la mamá los lleva digamos al cine, o a la "mall".  Depende con los padres también si se quedan, o solo los dejan en el local solos, o se quedan con ellos.  También, hay muchos muchos jóvenes que le dicen a sus padres que van con amigos o amigas a la mall o a donde sea, y se encuentran ahí con un chico o chica.  Los padres no siempre se dan cuenta lo que hacen sus niños.  Seguro es igual en España, bueno en todo lugar no?  

Ya para la gente mas adulta, en sus años 20 o algo así, es mas independiente, y no tan formal. Creo que no es tan distinto el modo de conocer a alguna persona con quien salir, y también, lo que pasa cuando salen en los EEUU que en muchos otros lugares.  Bueno, continúo otro día, tengo que irme ya.

Slds


----------



## Fernando

I sytrongly disagree with my countrymates. Though my personal experience is (unluckly) very limited the only difference I perceive is we do not have the graduation party. But we have the New Year, when pinguin-teenager show off in front of the girls.

And of course we, the guys at every age, dates with girls. We go out for dinner or drinking with romantic (1) purposes.

If you substitute "citarse" for "quedar" the implication is the same.

(1)  To say it softly.


----------



## Alundra

> Originalmente publicado por diegobs
> No tiene nada que ver. ¿eso de novia qué es? ¿que vayamos a casarnos? La palabra novio-a no se suele usar mucho en España.


 
Pues yo creo que en España la palabra novio/a se sigue utilizando mucho.... o por lo menos los manchegos sí que la utilizamos.... 

Alundra.


----------



## Mei

Alundra said:
			
		

> Pues yo creo que en España la palabra novio/a se sigue utilizando mucho.... o por lo menos los manchegos sí que la utilizamos....
> 
> Alundra.


 
Si, aquí también se utiliza (al menos en mi entorno), es más, hay como un tipo de presión social... si no tienes novio/a (o pareja) eres un bicho raro. Personalmente no me gustan las ataduras pero hay gente que no puede estar sin tener novio/a.

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Sidd

En EEUU primero quedan y luego, si va bien, quedan una segunda vez y van viendo como se desarrollan las cosas. A veces se queda con gente que se conoce poco y luego se van conociendo en las citas. 

Aquí en España es difícil que exista algo como las citas relámpago esas que hacen ellos de 2 minutos. Porque en general aquí primero se conoce a la persona y luego se le pide salir, y si te dicen que sí ya implica lo que una tercera o cuarta cita en EEUU. Hay un cambio más brusco (conste que no hablo de una relación que empieza en una discoteca).

Que yo sepa, en España las citas a ciegas no existen o al menos no como algo culturalmente nuestro. Y si ahora se hacen algunas es por influencia de la cultura estadounidense.

Es cierto que según la edad las cosas cambian mucho.

Por supuesto si queremos señalar las cosas que hay en común entre todas las culturas encontraremos miles, a fin de cuentas son dos personas buscando una relación, pero se trata de señalar las diferencias, que también son muchas, por ejemplo que me decis de la famosa "Three dates rule"? eso no es nada español, que yo sepa. 

Y luego esta lo de prometerse, y lo de declararse, y dar un beso de despedida o no...en fin, un montón de diferencias culturales en la forma en la que se realiza la aproximación entre dos personas.


----------



## nanel

Bueno, voy a poner mi granito de arena. Las diferencias que veo (y sólo tengo como referencia de EEUU las películas) son:
*las que ya habéis mencionado:
-beso frente a la puerta
-las citas a ciegas organizadas por familiares o amigos (que ninguna de esas cosas se hace aquí)
*la importancia que tiene allí el decir "te quiero", aquí no es igual, si tu novio te dice que te quiere es normal, no me quedo cortada ni pienso si debo contestarle si yo también lo quiero o no, todos contestamos "yo también" es casi un sinónimo de "me gustas" (subrayando el "casi").
*No sé allí, pero aquí le pides salir a alguien y si salís juntos pues sois novios, aunque en muchos casos no se utilice esa palabra (novios) y no hay que esperar a despedirse para darse un beso.
*Generalmente no hay pedidas de mano, no hay anillo de compromiso ni estar prometidos, no es que no exista, es que es un poco anticuado y pocas familias siguen con las peticiones de mano.
*A los padres los conoces cuando vas a casa de tu novio/a a buscarlo/a, cuando ya lleváis tiempo puede que te inviten a cenar, a tomar algo, a ir de vacaciones con ellos...
*No hay un nº de citas para practicar el sexo, depende sobre todo de la edad y de la pareja, aunque tengo entendido que aquí nos estrenamos más tarde.

Pero tampoco me hagáis mucho caso porque yo conocí a mi marido con 18 años y ahora (que tengo 27) ya casi ni me acuerdo de cómo funcionaba todo aquello de las citas


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

diegodbs said:
			
		

> No sé Laia, estaba pensando en esas escenitas ridículas de la películas, en el baile de graduación y esas cosas, con el chico que va a recoger a la chica a casa, los dos bien vestidos, etc. etc. Es que me da la risa.


 
Aquí se sale con alguien y venga! lo que salga... Nada de rollos cursis... igual sales con alguien que has conocido en la disco una vez y no se vuelven a ver....
Ya después de salir varias veces y si se quiere un compromiso más serio entonces viene presentar a los padres y todo... pero yo creo que de cada 20 "ligues" (asi decimos aqui cuando conoces a alguien: es mi ligue (conquista) sólo 1 es presentado a la familia. 
Saludos


----------



## gotitadeleche

This might deserve its own thread, but it is related to dating here. Do the men in Spain open doors for the women? (Including the car doors)


----------



## Laia

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> This might deserve its own thread, but it is related to dating here. Do the men in Spain open doors for the women? (Including the car doors)


 
Good question...

I'm going to answer with my own experience... jeje
Yes, if I'm walking with a boy, and there's a door, most of the times he opens the door...
No, not in the case of car doors.

Do men in USA open doors?


----------



## odelotj

Sometimes they do, but it's tough for them. Some women are very offended by it, and some women enjoy the gesture, so it's very hard for them to figure out if it's appropriate or not, which means that the majority of the time, they just dont.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Laia said:
			
		

> Good question...
> 
> I'm going to answer with my own experience... jeje
> Yes, if I'm walking with a boy, and there's a door, most of the times he opens the door...
> No, not in the case of car doors.
> 
> Do men in USA open doors?




For car doors, it depends. It used to be expected when I was younger, but as odelotj explained, it is confusing nowadays. Since the women´s movement, some women resent it, other women appreciate the gesture, some men enjoy acting like gentlemen, some men resent women for trying to attain equal status and think that if women want equality they should open their own blankety-blank doors, and some men and women are confused as to what to do since they don´t know how the other is going to act. It can cause some awkward moments until you know the other person better and what his/her expectations are. 

Personally, I like it, but am so used to opening my own doors that I often forget and jump out without giving the poor guy a chance to be a gentleman. 

As to doors to buildings, I find that most men still open the doors, especially the older men. Some of the younger men do not. I just think it is polite and  if I am at the door first I will often open it for the other person, whether man or woman.


----------



## Sidd

nanel said:
			
		

> Bueno, voy a poner mi granito de arena. Las diferencias que veo (y sólo tengo como referencia de EEUU las películas) son:
> *las que ya habéis mencionado:
> -beso frente a la puerta
> -las citas a ciegas organizadas por familiares o amigos (que ninguna de esas cosas se hace aquí)
> *la importancia que tiene allí el decir "te quiero", aquí no es igual, si tu novio te dice que te quiere es normal, no me quedo cortada ni pienso si debo contestarle si yo también lo quiero o no, todos contestamos "yo también" es casi un sinónimo de "me gustas" (subrayando el "casi").
> *No sé allí, pero aquí le pides salir a alguien y si salís juntos pues sois novios, aunque en muchos casos no se utilice esa palabra (novios) y no hay que esperar a despedirse para darse un beso.
> *Generalmente no hay pedidas de mano, no hay anillo de compromiso ni estar prometidos, no es que no exista, es que es un poco anticuado y pocas familias siguen con las peticiones de mano.
> *A los padres los conoces cuando vas a casa de tu novio/a a buscarlo/a, cuando ya lleváis tiempo puede que te inviten a cenar, a tomar algo, a ir de vacaciones con ellos...
> *No hay un nº de citas para practicar el sexo, depende sobre todo de la edad y de la pareja, aunque tengo entendido que aquí nos estrenamos más tarde.
> 
> Pero tampoco me hagáis mucho caso porque yo conocí a mi marido con 18 años y ahora (que tengo 27) ya casi ni me acuerdo de cómo funcionaba todo aquello de las citas



Totalmente de acuerdo (yo también tengo 27, lo mismo influye). Me alegro de coincidir con alguien al fin, porque cuando en otro hilo dije que aquí te quiero implica menos que en EEUU nadie parecía estar de acuerdo.

Ah, otra cosa, en las bodas de aquí LA TARTA no es importante, ni pensaríamos en gastarnos 600 euros en una. Ya se que no tiene mucho que ver, pero ahí queda eso.


----------



## ampurdan

Yo creo que no se puede comparar países en estos temas, tan por encima, lo que sí podemos contar cada uno es lo que conocemos de nuestro entorno, pero hay muchas diferencias socio-culturales en España. Hay familias de costumbres muy conservadoras que quieren perpetuarlas en su progenie... 

Así, estos pueden ser muy, muy modosos, tradicionales y agradables o, haciendo gala de la famosa moral puritana, unos verdaderos sinvergüenzas. O las dos cosas a la vez... Pueden empezar a tener "citas" alrededor de los 18 años y el sexo puede llegar a la primera semana de pasión desenfrenada... O puede no llegar hasta el matrimonio. Si las chicas no empiezan a tener novio alrededor de los 26 años, la cosa es realmente muy, muy acuciante. Hay de todo.

Lo que ocurre es que los hijos muchas veces no se dejan domeñar tan fácilmente. No quieren ir vestidos de manera que en el album de fotos familiar conjunten con los vestidos que llevaban los padres (que no habían sido precisamente hippies) en los sesenta, por ejemplo. Quieren que les dejen salir hasta las 22h e irremesiblemente reciben un "¡Uh! ¿Pero tú sabes el tipo de gentuza que corre por estos sitios a esa hora?". Los padres no quieren saber nada de que su hija de 20 y tantos años traiga el novio a casa o algo parecido y se horrorizarían casi tanto si descubrieran anticonceptivos entre sus cosas como si su hermana de 16 llegase un día con el bombo a casa. Si la pobre sale lesbiana o si el hijo sale maricón... más vale que tengan la boca bien calladita antes de crear una escena de telenovela. 

Ese es un sector muy reducido de la sociedad, es más cultural que económico, aunque en los sectores marginales de la sociedad no se presenta. Los sectores marginales tienen sus propias reglas de juego, pueden ser muy conservadoras en ciertos aspectos, como el machismo, pero tratan el sexo con mayor desparpajo y naturalidad, sobretodo los hombres. Lo que pasa es que las relaciones entre niños pueden derivar en seguida en relaciones sexuales peligrosas a los 13 años si sus padres no son conscientes de inculcarles a los niños como funciona el mundo.

Muchas madres y padres intentan tratar este tema con mucha mayor naturalidad y no dan mayor importancia que la que tiene a los ligues de sus niños. Aunque muchos se incomoden al haber de hablar de sexualidad con sus hijos y les suelten librillos. 

Yo creo que todo este abanico de posibilidades se reproduce en todos los países del mundo. Lo que ocurre es que aquí los más conservadores se están más calladitos porque no tienen buena prensa. En otros lugares puede que no sea así, puede que tengan un discurso fuerte y que calen mucho más en la sociedad.

En España, creo yo, lo más normal en todos los otros sectores sociales es que se empiece a tontear sobre los 13, se tenga "algo" sobre los 16 y sobre la misma edad se empiecen a hacer los primeros pinillos en el sexo propiamente dicho y lengüetazos aparte, algunos más tarde, hasta bien entrados los veinte, otros más pronto. Por lo que se ve, sí, practicamos mucho menos que los americanos, por lo menos los de Estados Unidos. Pero no sé si sirve de mucho generalizar tanto.

Por lo que respeta a como entrar a aquella/aquel que te interesa:

Hay gente que tiene una idea muy clara de lo que quiere y qué clase de gente le puede proporcionar lo que desea. Así directamente entra: "¡Oye! ¿F*llamos?" Es una frase resultona en según que ocasión... Pero aunque esta sea la intención, no la recomiendo mucho.

Lo normal es que cuando te interesa alguien te busques cualquier excusa para entablar conversación con esa persona. Eso es universal. La táctica del tímido huidizo funciona muy poco. Lo más normal es que caigas directamente en el poco prestigioso catálogo de freaks... Aunque esto puede ser divertido para tus compañeros de estudio/trabajo etc.

Así que te ingenias alguna cosa tipo: "¡Ay! Perdón, ¿Era este tu vaso? Disculpa, he bebido de él. Deja que te invite a... Un margarita ¿verdad?". Esto vale para el entorno de una discoteca. Por favor, niños, no lo intenten hacer en el bar del instituto porque no cuela.

En fin, ¡imaginación al poder!

No hay una regla sobre el "I love you". Las reglas sobre este tipo de cosas sí que han caído en desuso. Decir que hay una regla sobre este tema es como hablar de vos: "Isabel, sabéis que es vuestro esclavo mi corazón, ¿por qué me negáis las llaves del vuestro?". Supongo que en inglés la frase equivalente sería mediante el "thou": "Isabella, thou knowest..." no tengo ni idea de como seguir.

Ahora sí, un consejo, piénsatelo dos veces antes de decir algo parecido, a no ser que seas un cabrón/una cabrona y te importe una m**rda lo que sienta el otro.

Un saludo!


----------



## tusenfryd

Hola  

Soy italiana y este forum me parece muy interesante porque veo que hay muchisimas cosas parecidas entre españa y italia.
He sido en españa más que una vez y ya vei que muchas cosas (en este caso, sobre las "relaciones") son iguales.
Por ejemplo, también in italia, si sales con un chico (o una chica) más que una o dos veces no se trata de una relación seria.
Y, además, los chicos menores (de 14 a 18, más o menos) salen con las chicas sin problemas. Es decir que non es necesario pedir el permiso a los padres para salir con ellos o esconderse de ellos.

Claro, hay diferencias culturales también aquí...hay familias muy "tradicionales" (que chieren que las chicas se casen pronto y que los chicos pidan la mano de las jovenes, llegando a ser "novios") y familias más "modernas".

Querría dar honora buena (¿se dice así?) a quién empezó este "debate"  porque cuando uno se acerca a una lengua y una cultura extranjera, a menudo se habla solo sobre los hechos historicos, olvidando todo la actualidad (y las cosas más sencillas, como puede ser el "dating").

Buenas noches a todo el mundo


----------



## Alundra

tusenfryd said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> 
> 
> Querría dar honora buena (¿se dice así?) a quién empezó este "debate"  porque cuando uno se acerca a una lengua y una cultura extranjera, a menudo se habla solo sobre los hechos historicos, olvidando todo la actualidad (y las cosas más sencillas, como puede ser el "dating").
> 
> Buenas noches a todo el mundo


 
Hola tusenfryd, se dice "dar la enhorabuena".  

Alundra.


----------



## tusenfryd

Gracias, Alundra!


----------



## InmayHugo

La verdad que el mundo de las citas es complicado. Yo me acuerdo de mis tiempos jóvenes en los que si quedabas a solas con un chico es porque iba a haber "rollo" seguro. Eso de quedar para conocerse...no sé no sé. Y casi siempre a escondidas de los padres hasta que la cosa iba más en serio, porque no queda bien que los padres se enteren que vas de flor en flor.
Inma


----------



## cantante

InmayHugo said:
			
		

> La verdad que el mundo de las citas es complicado. Yo me acuerdo de mis tiempos jóvenes en los que si quedabas a solas con un chico es porque iba a haber "rollo" seguro.
> 
> Hola Inma,
> 
> puedes explicármelo? Por qué iba a haber "rollo" seguro?
> 
> Saludos
> Cantante


----------



## InmayHugo

Hola Cantante,
"rollo" quiere decir te vas a besar con esa persona más o menos. Hace como unos diez años, en mi mundo por lo menos, si quedabas con un chico a solas es porque te gustaba y ambas partes iban con la intención de tener "rollo". No es que fuera obligatorio, pero en general algo pasaba.
Si no soy clara me lo dices!!


----------



## cantante

Gracias, Inma, creo que lo entiendo. Entonces crees que lo de conocerse mejor normalmente no funciona por el "rollo".

Cantante


----------



## Picknick

Que es 'rollo'?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Picknick said:
			
		

> Que es 'rollo'?


 


> Hola Cantante,
> "rollo" quiere decir te vas a besar con esa persona más o menos. Hace como unos diez años, en mi mundo por lo menos, si quedabas con un chico a solas es porque te gustaba y ambas partes iban con la intención de tener "rollo". No es que fuera obligatorio, pero en general algo pasaba.
> Si no soy clara me lo dices!!


Saludos


----------



## Carlston

Es una epoca algo nostálgica para algunos de nosotros

¿Quieres rollo?, como si ofrecieras pipas..... 
Afortunadamente dura solo un par de años,

Luego uno evoluciona e invita a cenar, al cine, etc...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

ohhh.... ahora soy yo quien tiene que preguntar...
¿qué es "ofrecer pipas"? ='o


----------



## Carlston

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> ohhh.... ahora soy yo quien tiene que preguntar...
> ¿qué es "ofrecer pipas"? ='o


 
pipas supongo que sabes lo que son: "semillas de girasol" es muy tipico en españa comerlas mientras se ve la tele, el futbol....


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

lol
Gracias... un dato cultural más al acervo =' )


----------



## zebedee

Este hilo se ha desbordado y se está convertiendo en chat. Hemos tenido que borrar la mitad de los posts y con la otra mitad se ha contestado la pregunta original, por lo tanto este hilo queda cerrado.

Si alguien quiere retomar algún tema de debate de este hilo para abrir un intercambio de ideas serio y cultural, se puede abrir otro hilo. 

Gracias por vuestra cooperación,

zebedee


----------

